# uncyclopedia.wikia composer articles



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

So uncyclopedia.wikia is like Wikipedia but the articles are made funny& non factual 
When i saw this i laughed my *** off.

I copy&paste some of my favorite passages from [article to this post, i am not gonna copy the whole thing because it would be a wall of text, you should click the link and read the whole thing yourself.
Do a search for your favorite composer on uncyclopedia.wikia and copy&paste the best passages!








http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Ludwig_van_Beethoven

"Dun-dun-dun Duuuuuuuhhhhhh will go down as MY creation...suck mah CENCORED FOR TC, bitches!!"
~ Ludwig the pimp marks his historical legacy
"How can I compose with all deez CENCORED FOR TC,?"
~ Beethoven on CENCORED FOR TC,
"VHAT?!"
~ Beethoven on hearing

Ludwig van Beethoven (baptized 17 December 1770 - 26 March 1827), better known by his stage name Luddy van B, was a German composer and pianist. His most significant and groundbreaking compositions were written when he was 6 months old:include Furry Lisa, the demanding keyboard showpiece which is attempted only by outstanding piano virtuosos, and the groundbreaking soundtrack to Kubrick's Clockwork Orange. He also wrote a Wellington's Victory symphony for two marching armies and artillery, fulfilling a commission to compose the second movement of Tchaikovsky's 1812 overture (completed in 1809). Beethoven's famous and influential Tenth Symphony inspired many other composers to also compose ten symphonies or die trying. For example Gustav Mahler, shortly after his death in 1911, famously renamed his song cycle "Das Lied von der Erde" (literally, "I got laid amid the herd") as his ninth symphony so his final symphony would also be considered his tenth. Or something like that. Beethoven was reknown for his competitive streak, especially when it came to cock fighting, Australian football and tiddle

'Big pimpin'
Symphony no. 1 in C major - Beta version Op. 0,21
Symphony no. 2 in D major - It's my sloppy second!
Symphony no. 3 in E-flat major - I shoulda been a fireman...
Symphony no. 4 in B-flat major - Goddamnation!! Pisshell! Why did I choose this career!!!???
Symphony no. 5 in C minor - == DUH DUH DUH DUUUHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! ==.
Symphony no. 6 in F major - Cow Patties ****'S GETTIN WORSE!!!!
Symphony no. 7 in A major - Full of RAGE and WHAT THE ****'S WRONG WITH MY EARS!!!???
Symphony no. 8 in F major - IF HE DON'T SCRAPE THAT VIOLIN LOUDER!!! BITCHES!!!!!! DAMMIT!!!!
Symphony no. 9 in D minor - DUH DUH DUH DUH DUH DUH DUH DUH DUH DUH DUH DUH DUH DUDUHHHHH!!!!! THEY'RE GONNA LOVE THAT!!!!!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Knock Knock. Who's there? Philip. Philip Who? Who's there? Philip. Philip Who? Who's there? Philip. Philip Who? Who's there? Philip. Philip Who? Who's there? Philip. Philip Who? Philip Glass.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/John_Cage

Soon, however, his concerts began to flop, and the only people who would pay for them were rich old ladies whom John would seduce.

:lol:


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

COULD MOD's delete this thread, i am gonna post this stuff to the classical music jokes thread instead!


----------

